# N scale vehicles



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

I just purchased a few tractor trucks. You know, the industrial type that pull trailers. I have to say first, that I didn't realize that they came unassembled, and of course unpainted. THESE THINGS ARE SMALL ! One truck, made by GHQ is made of a metal (pewter) and the others are made by Sylvain and they are made from resin. And apparently you cannot use a solvent glue on resin? Anyway, these items are way too small for my hands to work with, although I will give it a shot. They were not very expensive compared to Woodland Scenics vehicles, for example. 

Can anyone advise me on what manufacturers make N scale vehicles that are assembled and painted? I am familiar with Woodland Scenics, and I see a Classic Metal Works on the Walthers site. The Classic Metal Works vehicles look very good, but everyone of the vehicles I like is listed as limited stock and will be discontinued when sold out. Is that company going out of business?

Another issue...this is my first experience with N scale vehicles and to me, they look quite smaller than what they should be when standing beside a locomotive. I have a couple of the Woodland Scenics vehicles. They don't look too bad, but the tractor trailer trucks that I just bought don't look to be larger than a WS pickup truck. My next question is...is this just something in N scale that I have to accept? I spent 30 years loading rail flat cars, and tractor trailer flatbeds, with steel pipe in the mill I worked at. I know, perspectively, how these vehicles look when sitting next to a rail car or locomotive, or next to each other. I am a bit disappointed, but I chose N scale for a reason, and if that is just the way it is then I will just have to accept it, I guess. Any input would really be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Try here for assembled N scale vehicles:

Model Train Road Vehicles: Cars, Trucks & More | ModelTrainStuff


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> Try here for assembled N scale vehicles:
> 
> Model Train Road Vehicles: Cars, Trucks & More | ModelTrainStuff


MichaelE....thanks for that link. There is a good range of product there!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

GHQ and Sylvan both sell kits, not completed vehicles. It's not impossible to assemble and paint them, but it is tricky. If you're not comfortable with it, steer away from those brands. If you're not sure whether a vehicle is prebuilt or not, ask the seller.

And yes, solvent glue works by actually melting the plastic on adjacent pieces and allowing it to fuse together as the solvent evaporates. It only works on styrene and similar plastics.

For those kits, a gel-type CA (cyanoacrylate or "superglue") would be your best bet.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> GHQ and Sylvan both sell kits, not completed vehicles. It's not impossible to assemble and paint them, but it is tricky. If you're not comfortable with it, steer away from those brands. If you're not sure whether a vehicle is prebuilt or not, ask the seller.
> 
> And yes, solvent glue works by actually melting the plastic on adjacent pieces and allowing it to fuse together as the solvent evaporates. It only works on styrene and similar plastics.
> 
> For those kits, a gel-type CA (cyanoacrylate or "superglue") would be your best bet.


Thanks CTValleyRR. The site that I had ordered those vehicles didn't give any infromation other than a photo of an assembled and painted truck. My only other experience with vehicles was with Woodland Scenics. So I made the mistake of assuming theses would be the same. And we all know what happens when you assume.....What you offer is good advice.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Going out of business or not, try to get as many CMW vehicles as you can....they are excellent....


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

TommyB said:


> Another issue...this is my first experience with N scale vehicles and to me, they look quite smaller than what they should be when standing beside a locomotive. I have a couple of the Woodland Scenics vehicles. They don't look too bad, but the tractor trailer trucks that I just bought don't look to be larger than a WS pickup truck. My next question is...is this just something in N scale that I have to accept? I spent 30 years loading rail flat cars, and tractor trailer flatbeds, with steel pipe in the mill I worked at. I know, perspectively, how these vehicles look when sitting next to a rail car or locomotive, or next to each other. I am a bit disappointed, but I chose N scale for a reason, and if that is just the way it is then I will just have to accept it, I guess. Any input would really be appreciated. Thanks.


I do not think they are true N scale if the tractors are the same size as WS pickups. As a good comparison, modern trucks should look right when placed next to an intermodal container. If you are doing older tractors (50s or 60s), it would work with 40 foot containers. We had 40 foot trailers back then and the container is the size of the van trailer.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Steve Rothstein said:


> I do not think they are true N scale if the tractors are the same size as WS pickups. As a good comparison, modern trucks should look right when placed next to an intermodal container. If you are doing older tractors (50s or 60s), it would work with 40 foot containers. We had 40 foot trailers back then and the container is the size of the van trailer.


It's hard to really judge just by looking at the unassembled parts in the packaging. I will have to put one together in order to offer a decent opinion. And yes, it is older tractors that I am concerned with (50s and 60s). I'm only going by eyeballing the parts in the package. I just wondered if anyone else has thought this, or if it was just me. I should look for some photos of N scale layouts showing vehicles sitting near the trains. This would help to satisfy my concerns. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Going out of business or not, try to get as many CMW vehicles as you can....they are excellent....


Hobo, I agree with you. They do look very good, and they are assembled and painted. I don't generally mind handling and painting N scale materials, but some things are just too tiny for my hands. We put a lot of thought and work into trying to make our models and layouts look as close to reality as we can. If I paint a truck and it looks like crap, chances are that I won't be able to do any better by trying again. I know my limits. The CMW vehicles look great in the photos in the online shopping venues. If they look that good, I don't mind paying more for them. The only problem that I see is availablility, especially being in Canada. I likely will have to order from the US, which means high cost when factoring in the dollar exchange, and shipping fees. Having to wait a bit longer for delivery, while annoying, is not a deal breaker. I need to find out more about CMW. Thanks for that advice.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Tell you what.....my train store here has lots of CMW trucks and trailers in stock....when I go for my weekly trip next week, I’ll take pics and send them to you, and if you see any you like, I will buy them for you, and send them to you....within Canada, the shipping is not too bad.....

Let me know if you are interested in my offer.....and it’s in CDN dollars too! 😁


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

TommyB said:


> The Classic Metal Works vehicles look very good, but everyone of the vehicles I like is listed as limited stock and will be discontinued when sold out. Is that company going out of business?


No, they're still very much in business. It's just that they tend not to re-run road names and color schemes, or in some cases vehicle styles/types or even the vehicles themselves. Or least they haven't yet, as far as I'm aware of.

Paul.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Tell you what.....my train store here has lots of CMW trucks and trailers in stock....when I go for my weekly trip next week, I’ll take pics and send them to you, and if you see any you like, I will buy them for you, and send them to you....within Canada, the shipping is not too bad.....
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in my offer.....and it’s in CDN dollars too! 😁


That sounds like a good idea. I would appreciate that. Thanks


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Mixed Freight said:


> No, they're still very much in business. It's just that they tend not to re-run road names and color schemes, or in some cases vehicle styles/types or even the vehicles themselves. Or least they haven't yet, as far as I'm aware of.
> 
> Paul.


Thanks, that is good to know. When I google the company, I can't get a link to the actual company. I just get links to outlets that sell their products.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

TommyB said:


> Thanks CTValleyRR. The site that I had ordered those vehicles didn't give any infromation other than a photo of an assembled and painted truck. My only other experience with vehicles was with Woodland Scenics. So I made the mistake of assuming theses would be the same. And we all know what happens when you assume.....What you offer is good advice.


Most places will respond to an e-mail if you ask about their inventory.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

TommyB said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I would appreciate that. Thanks


I’ll let you know next week when I have some pics.....


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> I’ll let you know next week when I have some pics.....


Thank you. I see you are in Calgary, or in that vicinity. What is the name of your local train store? Do they have a website? I'm always on the lookout for outlets in Canada.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Trains and Such, in Calgary......

I help out there in picking up trades, collections and estates, and they have just as many used pieces as they do new, most in their original boxes....

The CMW vehicles are brand new, but they also have used, out of the package vehicles as well, in like-new condition......


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

TommyB said:


> I just purchased a few tractor trucks. You know, the industrial type that pull trailers. I have to say first, that I didn't realize that they came unassembled, and of course unpainted. THESE THINGS ARE SMALL ! One truck, made by GHQ is made of a metal (pewter) and the others are made by Sylvain and they are made from resin. And apparently you cannot use a solvent glue on resin? Anyway, these items are way too small for my hands to work with, although I will give it a shot. They were not very expensive compared to Woodland Scenics vehicles, for example.
> 
> Can anyone advise me on what manufacturers make N scale vehicles that are assembled and painted? I am familiar with Woodland Scenics, and I see a Classic Metal Works on the Walthers site. The Classic Metal Works vehicles look very good, but everyone of the vehicles I like is listed as limited stock and will be discontinued when sold out. Is that company going out of business?
> 
> Another issue...this is my first experience with N scale vehicles and to me, they look quite smaller than what they should be when standing beside a locomotive. I have a couple of the Woodland Scenics vehicles. They don't look too bad, but the tractor trailer trucks that I just bought don't look to be larger than a WS pickup truck. My next question is...is this just something in N scale that I have to accept? I spent 30 years loading rail flat cars, and tractor trailer flatbeds, with steel pipe in the mill I worked at. I know, perspectively, how these vehicles look when sitting next to a rail car or locomotive, or next to each other. I am a bit disappointed, but I chose N scale for a reason, and if that is just the way it is then I will just have to accept it, I guess. Any input would really be appreciated. Thanks.


TommyB;

Some tools can help with assembling one of those kits. I have built a few of them, but I'm lucky enough to have hands, & eyeballs that still work
fairly well at age 72. My left forefinger was injured in an accident, and doesn't work right, but the other nine still work OK. 
How long have you been modeling in N-scale? If you're pretty new in this scale, it may be, at least partially, a matter of getting used to it. 
The parts are indeed small, but with the right tools, and practice, they can work fine.
I'm not a big fan of the resin vehicle kits. I have some that had defects in the castings, part of a bumper missing, or a window filled in with too much resin, or not enough. Resin kits in general, regardless of what they are models of, or the modeling scale, are known for needing a lot of filing to clean up the rough castings. Combine that with tiny parts, and I'll pass, if I can. I find most of the vehicles available in N-scale are too modern for my 1920s layout anyway, so I end up taking whatever I can get that looks at all "close enough." I like the GHQ metal kits. They seem to have much better castings and go together well with super glue.

The files below have info on tools, and perception, that may help you.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

traction fan said:


> TommyB;
> 
> Some tools can help with assembling one of those kits. I have built a few of them, but I'm lucky enough to have hands, & eyeballs that still work
> fairly well at age 72. My left forefinger was injured in an accident, and doesn't work right, but the other nine still work OK.
> ...


I started out in HO scale when I first got interested in model railroading many years ago. I never ever did advance too far with it and ended up packing it in. I had too many other hobbies and interests, as well as my job, and family. Fast forward to a year ago, I got the bug again but went with N scale because it better suited my available space. I don't have any regrets for choosing N scale, and most of the time I have no problem handling most of the small parts and such. One of the first things I did when I joined this forum about a year ago, was to download all of your articles. They were, and are, very helpful. This time around, I am more involved with the hobby than I ever was before, and I am enjoying it very much. But if there are some things that I just can't do, or just ain't any good at, I am perfectly fine with going a different route, like buying vehicles that are already assembled and painted. I have not purchased any figures to populate my layout yet, and you can bet I will be buying figures that are already painted. I appreciate your thoughts, and your articles. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Trains and Such, in Calgary......
> 
> I help out there in picking up trades, collections and estates, and they have just as many used pieces as they do new, most in their original boxes....
> 
> The CMW vehicles are brand new, but they also have used, out of the package vehicles as well, in like-new condition......


That is all very good to know. I will check out their site. Anyone who still has a local hobby shop nearby is a lucky man. We used to have an excellent shop nearby but it has long gone out of business. Family owned, and the kids just had no interest in continuing. I miss that place.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't know if this will help but my railroad is US based and the only newer vehicles I can seem to find are European and British road vehicles, doesn't really bother me because at least I have some cars to model. I've bought some from several different places including flea-bay. If you can catch them early enough at MB Klein when they are released TrainWorx has some fantastic tractor-trailers but the will go FAST then you'll find them at 2-3 times the price on flea-bay and Amazon. I've had some good luck overall with trainmaster models having more items both in stock and available. I've only had one kit, a trash truck, that I had to paint and assemble, used superglue and a trick I saw on youtube of a guy that refurbishes Matchbox cars. Where the superglue is applied and where the parts are joined he sprinkles baking soda on the glue joint and it's instant bond


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> I don't know if this will help but my railroad is US based and the only newer vehicles I can seem to find are European and British road vehicles, doesn't really bother me because at least I have some cars to model. I've bought some from several different places including flea-bay. If you can catch them early enough at MB Klein when they are released TrainWorx has some fantastic tractor-trailers but the will go FAST then you'll find them at 2-3 times the price on flea-bay and Amazon. I've had some good luck overall with trainmaster models having more items both in stock and available. I've only had one kit, a trash truck, that I had to paint and assemble, used superglue and a trick I saw on youtube of a guy that refurbishes Matchbox cars. Where the superglue is applied and where the parts are joined he sprinkles baking soda on the glue joint and it's instant bond


Everything helps....thank you. 
I have looked at the TrainWorx vehicles. They are great, but I only find more modern era tractor trailers with them. I'm trying to stick to a 50s/60s era. Vehicles that would get into the 70s and beyond don't generally work for me, and as far as trailers go, I find only tanker trailers or vans. I really want flatbeds. Looking at TrainWorx, I did find a Peterbuilt tractor with a log trailer. The general shape of the Peterbuilt cab, although not the era I prefer, looks like I could make it pass for my purposes and the accompanying trailer I think I could transform it into a flatbed with some styrene work. So ya, all information is good information. Thanks.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

TommyB said:


> I started out in HO scale when I first got interested in model railroading many years ago. I never ever did advance too far with it and ended up packing it in. I had too many other hobbies and interests, as well as my job, and family. Fast forward to a year ago, I got the bug again but went with N scale because it better suited my available space. I don't have any regrets for choosing N scale, and most of the time I have no problem handling most of the small parts and such. One of the first things I did when I joined this forum about a year ago, was to download all of your articles. They were, and are, very helpful. This time around, I am more involved with the hobby than I ever was before, and I am enjoying it very much. But if there are some things that I just can't do, or just ain't any good at, I am perfectly fine with going a different route, like buying vehicles that are already assembled and painted. I have not purchased any figures to populate my layout yet, and you can bet I will be buying figures that are already painted. I appreciate your thoughts, and your articles. Thanks for taking the time.


TommyB;

I also Had HO as a teen, and O-27 three rail as a child. Got into N-scale over forty years back, and I'm still in it at age 72. I'm pleased that you got some benefit from my articles. Please excuse any repeat posting. I try to avoid sending the same info to the same person more than once, but I can't really keep track of who got sent what. Painted figures, like painted vehicles, are much more expensive, but also a lot less work. I paint them, but it's nice to have the choice, and you are the best judge of what you can, or can't, do.
There's no one "right" way to build a railroad, each of us can, and should, decide every detail of his/her own railroad for themselves.

Keep on Having Fun:

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

traction fan said:


> TommyB;
> 
> I also Had HO as a teen, and O-27 three rail as a child. Got into N-scale over forty years back, and I'm still in it at age 72. I'm pleased that you got some benefit from my articles. Please excuse any repeat posting. I try to avoid sending the same info to the same person more than once, but I can't really keep track of who got sent what. Painted figures, like painted vehicles, are much more expensive, but also a lot less work. I paint them, but it's nice to have the choice, and you are the best judge of what you can, or can't, do.
> There's no one "right" way to build a railroad, each of us can, and should, decide every detail of his/her own railroad for themselves.
> ...


I'm sure that I will end up working at painting some figures at some point. I figure it's like everything else, you have to try it, and then work on improving your technique to the point where you are satisfied with it. With the vehicles, I am willing to try my talents at painting them, but assembling them is just too delicate for me. I ran into a situation with decals as well. I have a loco that I converted to a road name that I just can't find in an N scale model. The paint job turned out fine. Adding numbers and lettering also came out fine. But there is a thin line that goes all around the circumference of the loco near the top. On the decal sheet (and I have used two different products from two different providers), the "lines" are way too close to each other on the decal sheet and the color is a cream color which is very hard to even see on the decal sheet. I have trouble first of all cutting them out without damaging each additional line that is beside them on the sheet. And then because they are such a thin line, they break apart too easily when I try to apply them. So for now the loco is finished and looks decent enough without that line, but at some point I will try again. One thing I am thinking about is buying some decal paper and trying to make my own decals. I could space them out as much as I want to before printing them. I want to make some of my own decals for other things like building signs and logos, so I'm thinking why not make those lines I need as well. When I hit a roadblock, I walk away for awhile until I think of a workaround solution to my problem. The old saying, where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Trains and Such, in Calgary......
> 
> I help out there in picking up trades, collections and estates, and they have just as many used pieces as they do new, most in their original boxes....
> 
> The CMW vehicles are brand new, but they also have used, out of the package vehicles as well, in like-new condition......


So....thanks to all the posted help on this subject, I found something that was staring me in the face and I did not see it. I found Mini Metals, and Mini Metals is CMW. The online retailer that is my first stop when I go online shopping lists a good number of Mini Metals in their inventory. Some of them are on back order, and some are pre-order, but they do have some on hand that are what I am looking for. I also like the fact that Mini Metals almost all come in a 2pack in N scale. I also found on EBay an offering of a set of Mini Metals tractor trailers including the trailers that I think I will pull the trigger on. They are new, unused, and in original packaging, and at a decent price. I don't know how I missed Mini Metals when browsing through websites before. Sometimes I have the blinders on, I think.

Anyway, thank you and everyone else who helped me out here. I am still interested in what you may find at your place, particularly any of the used pieces.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

TommyB said:


> I'm sure that I will end up working at painting some figures at some point. I figure it's like everything else, you have to try it, and then work on improving your technique to the point where you are satisfied with it. With the vehicles, I am willing to try my talents at painting them, but assembling them is just too delicate for me. I ran into a situation with decals as well. I have a loco that I converted to a road name that I just can't find in an N scale model. The paint job turned out fine. Adding numbers and lettering also came out fine. But there is a thin line that goes all around the circumference of the loco near the top. On the decal sheet (and I have used two different products from two different providers), the "lines" are way too close to each other on the decal sheet and the color is a cream color which is very hard to even see on the decal sheet. I have trouble first of all cutting them out without damaging each additional line that is beside them on the sheet. And then because they are such a thin line, they break apart too easily when I try to apply them. So for now the loco is finished and looks decent enough without that line, but at some point I will try again. One thing I am thinking about is buying some decal paper and trying to make my own decals. I could space them out as much as I want to before printing them. I want to make some of my own decals for other things like building signs and logos, so I'm thinking why not make those lines I need as well. When I hit a roadblock, I walk away for awhile until I think of a workaround solution to my problem. The old saying, where there's a will, there's a way.


TommyB;

You are very wise walking away from something frustrating, and coming back after thinking the problem over. I usually push to hard, and get really frustrated before walking away. I have patience for some things, but not for others. On your locomotive stripes, there are other ways besides decals. I usually do any striping with an airbrush and masking. I use ordinary, office-type 3M Scotch magic tape for masking models. It's very thin, flexible, semi-transparent so you can see exactly where the tape edge is going in relation to the surrounding areas of the model, and it sticks well to keep the paint from bleeding under the edge of the tape. Actually, It can stick a little too well, so I always stick the tape to my jeans a few times before I stick it onto the model. This uses up some of the adhesive and when I peel the tape back over itself as it comes off the model it doesn't tear any other paint off with the tape. Dry transfers are another option, but I don't know if they would be practical for tiny, N-scale stripes that need to stay straight.

Speaking of work arounds, and frustrations, look at the black & white checkerboard tile floor of Union Station in my second photo. How did I do that? Well it wasn't computer generated, (I'm a bit of a digital dummy) It's actually painted ! 
I used Evergreen 1/16" square "tile" sheet styrene. I masked it so that every other row of tiles was covered with tape. I then airbrushed the whole sheet flat black. Since the styrene starts out all white, peeling off the tape left it with long parallel lines of either black, or white, tiles. To get the checkerboard effect, I slit a black row from It's white neighboring white row, and slid it one tile width up. Repeat, repeat, repeat, until done. The tile rows were glued down to a sheet of blank styrene underneath. That was enough work. I really didn't want to hand paint individual black tiles until my eyes glazed over! 
The prototype Seattle Union Station's floor is actually made up of thousands of much smaller, hexagonal masonry tiles (see photo) 
but I really really didn't want to go that crazy! 

 I won't try to convince anybody that painting N-scale figures is easy, it's not. But I have found a few things that make it a bit less frustrating. 
1) I use Preiser brand figures. They are well detailed and take paint very well. 
2) I like and use Tamiya brand model paint. There are several other brands but Tamiya is my favorite.
3) as shown in the first photo, it helps a lot to leave the figures on the casting sprues until they are painted. It's no fun trying to hold a tiny figure by one foot or hand, while trying to paint it.
4) I paint all of the spots on a group of figures that will end up the same color, then wait until they dry, and then do another color. 
5) I use one brush per each color. this saves all of the brush cleaning until the end of the painting session.
6) I use a small brush, with a little quite thin paint on it. When the paint is the right thickness, or thinness, you can just tough the brush to it and the paint just flows onto the figure and shows the molded in details. 

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just got this today from Trainworld/Trainland:






Classic Metal Works N Scale


Model Trains | Train Sets | Toy Trains | TrainWorld



www.trainworld.com


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> Just got this today from Trainworld/Trainland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, the value of posting a question in this forum shines through! Thank you Fire21, this is a great link. These vehicles are era correct for me, and those prices are very good, even considering the the dollar exchange rate from US to Canadian. I have found that delivery costs are also comparable most of the time, or at least not so far apart that would make it a deal breaker. The key is to bundle up an order. Each of you who have answered my questions have done a great job of pointing me in the right direction. Thank you!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’ll be going to my train store today, and I’ll take those pics for you.....send me your e-mail in a conversation in your profile.....thanks.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> I’ll be going to my train store today, and I’ll take those pics for you.....send me your e-mail in a conversation in your profile.....thanks.


I have sent my email address as you have requested. Hopefully I have done it right.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You have....I’ll get you pics soon.....


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> You have....I’ll get you pics soon.....


Good stuff! I have replied.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

This has all worked out so well for me. The discovery of Mini Metals was huge. The online hobby shop that I deal with most regularly lists products by manufacturer in alphabetical order. They do not list Classic Metal Works, so I just thought they didn't stock any of that. Browsing through the list of manufacturers, I saw Mini Metals, wondering what that was, I clicked and discovered they are Classic Metal Works. I have ordered a couple, taking into account the advice above that when you see them....buy them! I also searched Mini Metals on eBay and found a pair of tractor trailers and I immediately purchased them as well. A big thank you to Old_Hobo who has offered to act as an agent for me by sending me some pics from his local shop. Pictured, is one of the pair of Mini Metals tractor trailers that I purchased on eBay. Arrived in 2 days! For some perspective, I placed a building (a work in progress) beside the vehicle. I love these Classic Metal Works / Mini Metals vehicles. So, what to do with the items I have previously purchased which require assembly and painting? They will become rusted out parts on a scrap pile behind a machine shop. I have no desire to spend time on them after being exposed to these beauties.


----------

